# Calgary Bay, Mull



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I've heard that there are big stones blocking the entrance to the wildcamping bit at Calgary Bay, so that only small campervans can get in.

Has anyone been recently -would a coachbuilt be able to park there?

Thanks


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

If it's the same place I remember it is on a beach and the entrance is quite a slope,last time we were there we got our 7.5ton MH well and truly stuck,thankfully someone with foresight had left a load of old carpets by the bin :roll: :roll: :roll: but boy were we thankful.

curlyboy


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Update

Back from Calgary Bay.

We got our 6.3 metre coachbuilt onto the camping area ok, though it was pretty tight going through the big stones.
Ground was hard so no problems with getting stuck.

5 campervans and 1 tent there.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just been to Mull, the stones blocking the entrance to the Calgary bay wild site are very tight. The turn looks easier if you are travelling North.

It would put a lot of people with bigger vans off, I think. 

But we were pleased to find that you can stay overnight in Tobermory quayside carpark, despite " no sleeping between 11pm and 7am" signs.

We were the only ones there the night we stayed a week ago, but the previous night there were five vans staying.

The people the previous night had checked with the harbour office and tourist information, we did the same and were told " no problem".

There are toilets and showers right there in the harbour facility ( 20p, showers £2) and there is a tap for the yachts which a suitable hose would reach...


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We were there a few weeks ago. A van conversion will have no trouble getting through the gap as will a narrow coachbuilt. We had about 6 inches to spare each side. A larger Hobby coachbuilt tried it and failed to get through. The op's Bessacarr E460 would be a tight fit and I don't think I would risk it, particularly bearing in mind the difficulty in lining the van up on a downhill slope from the road and particularly reversing back out if you can't get through.

When we arrived there was an Autosleeper Clubman which was preparing to leave which left us mid morning as the only van although there were tents in a seperate area. However, by the evening we were progressively hemmed in by many tents and vans who had decided to use the venue for a party. A noisy, drunken evening which went on until the early hours, culminating in a serious disagreement between several of the women whose language was quite ripe, to put it mildy.

If we return to Mull we would avoid overnighting there as there are so many other delightful and peaceful places to stay.


----------

